# Salamanders Sergeant Telion Conversion



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

I recently converted and painted up this mini as a Salamanders version of Sergeant Telion (good ol' "counts as").

For further rantings on the conversion, you can visit my blog.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

I love the cloak, and the glow effect. It gets me everytime. Very nice work


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice indeed. What parts did you use?
I too like the glow effects. Fine work


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

As always. Fantastic work!:clapping:


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> Very nice indeed. What parts did you use?
> I too like the glow effects. Fine work


These are Telion's head, weapon and arms. The body is mostly made from plastic scout bits, and in places where they meet, there is some grey stuff.

The cloak is grey stuff, with some of the basing techniques added to it.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I would kill to have the patience to do this.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice painting. I like the cloak and the glowing lava effects k:

Skar


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

This is the first time i've seen basing on a camo cloak, which is surprising as it's bloody genius!

I did a sallie counts as Telion quite a while back, but it turned out very poorly. This will be great inspiration if i ever have another go. Awesome work.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks.



Varakir said:


> This is the first time i've seen basing on a camo cloak, which is surprising as it's bloody genius!
> 
> I did a sallie counts as Telion quite a while back, but it turned out very poorly. This will be great inspiration if i ever have another go. Awesome work.


I'm trying to decide if I should take credit for that idea or not.

My client asked me to create a Ghillie Suit for Telion, and from there I figured that the most logical place for that to go was to put basing materials on there. So, I guess it was my idea.

Also, I think I've seen something like that before, but I'm not 100% sure where.


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

very nice painting


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes. A lovely paint job and a really cool cloak/conversion. Lovely stuff, rep is coming your way.

Do you mind if I re-use the cloak idea somewhere along the line?


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Excellent as usual, your client is going to have a lot of envious opponents.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Do you mind if I re-use the cloak idea somewhere along the line?


Not so long as you post it when you're done.

Of course, if you don't, how would I know?


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

The glow of the lava on the gun is phenomenal!


----------



## The_Lone_Wolf (Jan 8, 2010)

you mind telling me how you painted the armour and the glow effect? I got some sallie plans


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Excellent work man! The glow effect is ace and the conversion is very nice! + rep


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I could swear that base is battery powered LED lighting and not paint... it is that effective. That model is just really cool looking. From the base, (the glowing lava and the dead tree) to the glowing effect and the textured cloak, that thing is superb. 

Again, Odin is making us all look like second rate children with crayons and paste with his skills. :grin:


----------

